
HTML5: The Facts And The Myths - binarymax
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/09/23/html5-the-facts-and-the-myths/
======
djhworld
This is a great article, it washes away most of the misunderstood hype around
HTML5 and the associated technologies.

I can't help but feel the mainstream media are dumb enough to accept any
jargon that gets thrown in their general direction and put it as their factual
message to their readers.

------
petervandijck
Myth: regular old html 4 isn't good enough for you.

